

Handy webapp to make CSS inline (for HTML emails etc) - stevejalim
http://inlinestyler.torchboxapps.com/

======
hachiya
This is very nice. I am interested in whether or not an open source library
was used for much of the processing, or if it was written from scratch
entirely.

If there is no open source library available to convert stylesheets+HTML to
inline CSS, it would be a good idea to consider open sourcing some of the code
behind this app.

Either way, very nice app - great job!

~~~
pwim
Rails library for inlining css:

<http://github.com/milk1000cc/docomo_css/>

~~~
xcession
Actually this is a python project using CSSUtils and lXML

------
davecardwell
This is going to be a huge help in the day job - thanks.

Here is a related article I’ve found useful recently:
<http://www.campaignmonitor.com/css/>

------
jrnkntl
I always use this one: <http://code.dunae.ca/premailer.web/>

"Premailer is written in Ruby, with a lot of help from Hpricot"

------
jbrun
Cool, but might I ask, why would I need this? If an email client can deal with
html, can't it deal with CSS as well?

~~~
teej
You can support CSS and not the <style> tag. This tool converts a stylesheet
to inline styles for you. One great example for usage is in an eBay auction.

------
lhorie
It seems to do what it advertises well, but it's still not very useful in real
life: it doesn't warn when you use poorly supported styles, e.g. background-
image isn't supported in Outlook 2007.

------
geuis
This is awesome. I occasionally do email mailouts for an old friend and its
normally pretty manual. I was thinking about getting around to building
something like this, but this works perfectly!

